# SVCD -> MVCD auf der shell?



## strao (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo, zunächst mal.

Lang ist es her, dass ich das letzte mal hier war. Aber es musste kommen, ich brauche mal wieder Hilfe.

Ich suche zur Zeit verzweifelt nach einer möglichkeit einen SVCD Film (Mpeg2) auf der shell zu einer MVCD zu reencoden. Weis vieleicht einer, ob es da möglichkeiten gibt?

Danke schonmal, 

MfG
Stefan


----------

